# Problems with Lightake customer service



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I have decided to register in order to expose my case with the site to buy cubes lightake.com

I don't know if this is the proper forum, so I apologize and please move it to its place.

I am from Spain, speedcubing for 2 months now and I made my first speedcubes purchase 2 months ago via lightake.com. The parcel never arrived to my home.

Yesterday (After I sent a lot of emails asking why the parcel didn't arrive) they told me the parcel was returned to the warehouse due to not having passed the strict spanish inspection ¿¿?? I know a lot of folks from the spanish forums that have received shipments from this site. 

They asked me if I wanted a resend via normal free airmail and wait for another 4-6 weeks. Obviously as I don't have my money for 2 months now, I told them I wanted an express shipment or a refund. They answered in a very rude manner that I had to pay for the express if I wanted it. Else they would give me a refund only if the payment order wasn't over 60 days. ¿What? So have I to lose my money if it is over 60 days and I don't accept their conditions??

I think this is a shame, bad customer service and I am not going to buy in this site anymore.

They prefer to lose a customer, a purchase, future purchases I had planned, and bad reputation for the cost of a express. Very good lightake.

Also I would like to ask you folks, where can i start a formal claim against this site, as I consider my customers rights have been violated as I am waiting for 8 weeks now for a purchase I paid from the very first day and I don't have the money nor the puzzles and they want me to wait for another 4-6 weeks. Having my money from the first day!!

Thanks.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 13, 2013)

ok, what did you purchase?
how much did you pay for postage?
i would sugest geting a full refund and get your order again from zcube.cn with ems or dhl postage


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 13, 2013)

Why is it their fault that the package got rejected by customs? Offering you a choice of resend or refund sounds reasonable.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

I purchased some 3x3x3 cubes (moyu, zanchi, shenghou) and a 2x2x2 . 
I didn't pay for postage because they say in their site that all purchases over 15$ are free shipping.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2013)

I've ordered a lot of things successfully and extremely cheaply from lightake. Taken 2-3 weeks tops each time with no problems.

HKNowStore on the other hand. Given up with them after two separate (one of which was several hundred dollars for my store) purchases never came.

Other shops have been ok but lightake has been the best.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 13, 2013)

ive ordered from zcube a few times and they ship in a few days and they all arive on time, though they send things that they offer in diy unstickered even if you select asemble


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Why is it their fault that the package got rejected by customs? Offering you a choice of resend or refund sounds reasonable.



It is their fault because they made the shipment incorrectly. Otherwise , why would it be rejected? In any case, it is not my fault. The customer responsability is paying for the order, wich I did 2 months ago, the shop's responsability is to make the order arrive to the customer's home, wich they didn't.

And now I have to wait another 4-6 weeks? In my opinion that is not fair as I have been waiting for almost 8 weeks now. A express shipment would solve the problem and I don't think it is so expensive for them but they are very greedy and want the customer to pay it after I have been waiting for so long and I didn't begin a paypal dispute because they asked me to wait, assuring me the parcel will arrive within few days.

The shipment number is RB466868075CN in case some of you want to check that all I am saying is true.

Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> the shop's responsability is to make the order arrive to the customer's home



No, the shop's responsibility is to send it to you. If they did that properly and something went wrong afterwards, on the way to you, it's not their fault.

Now stop being a spoiled little brat.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

Stefan said:


> No, the shop's responsibility is to send it to you. If they did that properly and something went wrong afterwards, on the way to you, it's not their fault.
> 
> Now stop being a spoiled little brat.



How do you know they did that properly?And If so what is your suggestion? To lose my money and not getting the cubes and not complaining? They are a business and if something went wrong afterwards they should manage the issue as they have the customer's money . Please show you can give a better solution than insulting.

Regards.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> It is their fault because they made the shipment incorrectly. Otherwise , why would it be rejected? In any case, it is not my fault. The customer responsability is paying for the order, wich I did 2 months ago, the shop's responsability is to make the order arrive to the customer's home, wich they didn't.



Stefan is right, although the customer service may be a but rude, you shouldn't blame them for what happened with the Spanish inspection.

Edit: Also, you should have contacted them earlier about this issue.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> Stefan is right, although the customer service may be a but rude, you shouldn't blame them for what happened with the Spanish inspection.



So what should I do?

anyway if the shipment didn't pass the spanish inspection (That's what they say, we don't know if it is true) is because they didn't pass the spanish laws, so yes it is their responsability as they offer worldwide shipments so they have to make sure they meet the spanish requirements for shipping.

And also I know a lot of folks in Spain that have received parcels from lightake so they made some mistake in this case and don't want to accept their responsability.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 13, 2013)

Ya it depends on whose fault it is. It's hard to say with stuff like this. If it was the companies' fault with filling out shipping forms, they should definitely cover the cost. 

One time I shipped a guitar pedal to a guy in Italy. I filled out the paperwork the way I always fill out international ships, and the pedal never showed up. I tracked it and it turns out the last scan was somewhere in Italy. I did some research and apparently this is quite common with Italian postal service where packages just "go missing." The buyer demanded I give him a refund but I refused. I felt bad for the guy, but as a seller, it's out of my hands once I make sure the paperwork is right and it's shipped.

Good luck with this case. I hope they reship.. There's nothing worse than waiting for cubes!


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Nov 13, 2013)

So, did any of you get a separate email with shipping confirmation? My friend joint ordered for us, 2 weilongs, and a DIY shuang ren, and it's been almost 2 weeks sans a shipping confirmation. Wallbuys shipped another order I made, but they didn't send a shipping confirmation, so I'm just wondering if it's the same deal with lightake?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 13, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> There's nothing worse than waiting for cubes!



You may be suffering from firstworlditus if you actually think that.


I stopped using LighTake a couple of years ago because they were so unreliable, however they have offered to send your package back to you for free, again. What's the problem? That they won't send them express for free? Greedy much?

If you want them sent back express, then pay for it. It seems like the postal service failed and LighTake are willing make it up to you as cheap as possible.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> Ya it depends on whose fault it is. It's hard to say with stuff like this. If it was the companies' fault with filling out shipping forms, they should definitely cover the cost.
> 
> One time I shipped a guitar pedal to a guy in Italy. I filled out the paperwork the way I always fill out international ships, and the pedal never showed up. I tracked it and it turns out the last scan was somewhere in Italy. I did some research and apparently this is quite common with Italian postal service where packages just "go missing." The buyer demanded I give him a refund but I refused. I felt bad for the guy, but as a seller, it's out of my hands once I make sure the paperwork is right and it's shipped.
> 
> Good luck with this case. I hope they reship.. There's nothing worse than waiting for cubes!



Specially when I only have a rubik's original for speedcubing!

Seriously I understand you didn't give the refund because you are a particular person and lost the pedal but in this case they are a business with responsabilities towards their customers and also the parcel was returned to their warehouse, wasn't missed. So they have the cubies and the money. It would be a simple solution to resend them with a express shipment but they are to greedy and want me to pay for the resend and I have been waiting for 8 weeks now so no way I am going to pay a single euro more to that company.

Thanks.



cube-o-holic said:


> You may be suffering from firstworlditus if you actually think that.
> 
> 
> I stopped using LighTake a couple of years ago because they were so unreliable, however they have offered to send your package back to you for free, again. What's the problem? That they won't send them express for free? Greedy much?
> ...



The problem is that I have been waiting for 8 weeks now and with normal shipment I had to wait for another 3-4 week at least, so 12 weeks total without my money and without my order. So I don't think that's fair specially when they assured me via email when i complaint some weeks ago that the parcel was in Spain and will arrive soon.

But seriously guys, I didn't write this to discuss with anybody. I just wanted everybody to know my case and to prevent you from this. Or at least let you know what can happen with this site and how they behave with their customers. 

The facts are: 

I paid for an order 2 months ago.
I don't have the order.
I don't have my money.
The solution they gave me is to wait for another 4-6 weeks more.

Judge for yourselves.

Regards

Manu


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> they assured me via email when i complaint some weeks ago that the parcel was in Spain and will arrive soon.



But it was in Spain? But due to a problem it was returned? They don't hand deliver the packages right? So they gave you information based on previous experience. Shame on them for lying to you!!!

You ordered 4 relatively cheap puzzles.
If they send them back to you express they will lose money on the order even though they didn't do anything wrong and are willing to make it up to you by SENDING THE PUZZLES BACK FOR FREE.

Just try looking at it from their point of view. You may be a little more understanding.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> How do you know they did that properly?



I don't. That's why I said _"*If* they did"_. But how do *you* know they did *not*?



Manutfe said:


> And If so what is your suggestion?



Find a reasonable agreement with the seller. What they offered sounds reasonable to me.



Manutfe said:


> And also I know a lot of folks in Spain that have received parcels from lightake so they made some mistake in this case



Or they've done exactly the same they've always done and some Spanish customs inspector was exceptionally strict this time. How do you know it was Lightake that was unusual and maybe wrong this time, not the customs people?



LarryLunchmeat said:


> There's nothing worse than waiting for cubes!



What about having cancer?


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> But it was in Spain? But due to a problem it was returned? They don't hand deliver the packages right? So they gave you information based on previous experience. Shame on them for lying to you!!!
> 
> You ordered 4 relatively cheap puzzles.
> If they send them back to you express they will lose money on the order even though they didn't do anything wrong and are willing to make it up to you by SENDING THE PUZZLES BACK FOR FREE.
> ...



I contacted the spanish postal service and they told me the package never entered the spanish postal net. So yes, they were lying when they assured me they will arrive within a few days. Also they say normal shipment is 14-21 days. They informed me the package was returned to their warehouse yesterday, 52 days after the purchase.

I ordered 5 puzzles not 4, and cheap is relative, for me 45$ is quite money. They aren't going to lose money if they send me express back, they have sent moyu sulong to spanish testers that i know in 5 DAYS sending only that cube in the package. I'm pretty sure they have arrangements with private shipments company that allow them to do it very cheap.

I can be more understanding, but you can also look from my point of view. No money, no cubes. Solution: Wait another 4-6 weeks with no guarranties they are going to arrive. Again, it is my opinion they should assume the cost of the issue and I am sure anybody who suffers this would think the same. 

But again, I tell the facts: no money, no cubies, more waiting. Y
You judge as you please.

Thanks.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lightake bad customer service*



Manutfe said:


> I contacted the spanish postal service and they told me the package never entered the spanish postal net. So yes, they were lying when they assured me they will arrive within a few days.



Or the package didn't get through customs, or the Spanish postal service are lying.



Manutfe said:


> I ordered 5 puzzles not 4, and cheap is relative, for me 45$ is quite money.





Manutfe said:


> I purchased some 3x3x3 cubes (moyu, zanchi, shenghou) and a 2x2x2.



That's 4 by my count. I'm sorry that you mislead me.

When I said relatively I was referring to the price of express shipping after you take into account their profit margin.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 13, 2013)

The company seemed to offer reasonable settling offers. You are lucky you didn't order from one that just added your returning package as new inventory.

Suggestions you can do:
- Never order more than one puzzle if you're going to order from China. Specially if the store offers free shipping. European Union import laws and customs are getting tighter and more packages are being checked.
- Learn to use and make sure every package has tracking. If the store doesn't provide it, find one that does. Better to pay an extra dollar than to not know what's going on.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Or the package didn't get through customs, or the Spanish postal service are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The spanish postal service is not lying, I checked it out trough his website tracking tool and also through email to the customer service. Also They don't have any reason to lie, that suposition is absurd.

Again I ordered 5 cubes , I didn't know i have to give specification to you but i will (2 moyu+1zanchi+1shengshou+1-2x2x2= 5) I don't think this is relevant though and I didn't mislead anybody, I put the tracking number to prove my case not to say how many did I buy or how much did I spend and you checked it because you wanted, counting wrongly.

I am not going to answer any more personal messages, I came here to tell the facts of my case, and let everybody know I made a purchase 2 months ago without receiving the package, without a refund yet (more than 45 days) and without a satisfactory answer by lightake. Those are the facts , the rest is opinion.

Regards,

Manu.



cubizh said:


> The company seemed to offer reasonable settling offers. You are lucky you didn't order from one that just added your returning package as new inventory.
> 
> Suggestions you can do:
> - Never order more than one puzzle if you're going to order from China. Specially if the store offers free shipping. European Union import laws and customs are getting tighter and more packages are being checked.
> - Learn to use and make sure every package has tracking. If the store doesn't provide it, find one that does. Better to pay an extra dollar than to not know what's going on.



Thanks for your suggestions. This seems to me a good answer. 

I am very surprised that most of the people speak in favor of the seller instead of the customer. Any of you who defend the seller can be the next.

Edit: What are the online stores that you know that fits with the suggestions you told me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 13, 2013)

> I ordered 5 puzzles not 4, and cheap is relative, for me 45$ is quite money. They aren't going to lose money if they send me express back, they have sent moyu sulong to spanish testers that i know in 5 DAYS sending only that cube in the package. I'm pretty sure they have arrangements with private shipments company that allow them to do it very cheap.



I'm not sure that's exactly the reason. Companies send cubes to testers with faster shipping because they expect that the testers will make reviews and bring them more revenue in the future. Sending a cube to a tester is always a loss initially. A company that knows what it's doing will have calculated a positive return in the long run.



> When I said relatively I was referring to the price of express shipping after you take into account their profit margin.



Balancing short term and long term money-making works in the same way with customer service. Taking a loss in order to fix an issue can go a long way in turning a first-time customer to a regular returning customer. Being really defense about costs can create a very bad first impression. Of course, companies aren't obligated to fix returned package problems with express shipping. This is one business strategy in a list of many. It preserves their profit margin but creates a sense of distaste. 

I think what is reasonable depends on Lightake's point of view on business practices. If Lightake determines that it'll ultimately profit more to defend its costs this time rather than have Manu's business in the future, it made the right choice.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> Again I ordered 5 cubes , I didn't know i have to give specification to you but i will (2 moyu+1zanchi+1shengshou+1-2x2x2= 5) I don't think this is relevant



If you don't think it's relevant why did you correct me?


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> I'm not sure that's exactly the reason. Companies send cubes to testers with faster shipping because they expect that the testers will make reviews and bring them more revenue in the future. Sending a cube to a tester is always a loss initially. A company that knows what it's doing will have calculated a positive return in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very good explanation and I think it is all about this. 

But in my opinion they are losing money in the long run. I was waiting my order to arrive to make another order of near 100$ wich obviously i won't make now. Also I would make more orders in the future if they had given a satisfactory answer. And I am sure that either here and in the spanish forums a lot of people don't like this business policy and they will think twice before order from then again a big purchase, and for those who are looking for their first purchase, I wouldn't have chosen lightake if I had read a report like this. 

Regards,

Manu.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 13, 2013)

Cubes getting flagged by customs is nothing new, and just one of those unfortunate things that can happen. Nothing I've read in this thread would put me off ordering from Lightake again.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Cubes getting flagged by customs is nothing new, and just one of those unfortunate things that can happen. Nothing I've read in this thread would put me off ordering from Lightake again.



It is your decission to do so , and it is very respectable. As it is equally respectable those of us who think that a company that doesn't care for their customers isn't worthwile of ordering from them again, more if we take into account there are many others online stores.

By the way, I would like you guys to advice me online stores for cubes that in your experience are efficient with shipments to Europe and offer free shipping between those online shops that are sponsored in this forum and therefore are allowed to be named.

Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> I would like you guys to advice me online stores for cubes that in your experience are efficient with shipments to Europe and offer free shipping between those online shops that are sponsored in this forum and therefore are allowed to be named.



LighTake


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 13, 2013)

Lightake


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

Stefan said:


> LighTake



I said I wouldn't buy anymore in lightake that's why I'm asking for other options I thought anybody slightly intelligent would understand that and I am sure you are very intelligent so I suppose you have some kind of personal interest in defending lightake. Maybe they send you free cubes for testing ? 
And also I said between those that are sponsored in this forum and lightake is not in the shop's subforum.

Thanks.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> I suppose you have some kind of personal interest in defending lightake



I'm not for them, I'm just against stupidity. And they do fulfill all your requirements and they are a good shop. That's why I suggested them.



Manutfe said:


> And also I said between those that are sponsored in this forum



I wouldn't call any of them "sponsored".



Manutfe said:


> and lightake is not in the shop's subforum.



That's cause they earned their own sticky thread (!) right here in this subforum. Which I consider *better*.


----------



## rj (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> It is your decission to do so , and it is very respectable. As it is equally respectable those of us who think that a company that doesn't care for their customers isn't worthwile of ordering from them again, more if we take into account there are many others online stores.
> 
> By the way, I would like you guys to advice me online stores for cubes that in your experience are efficient with shipments to Europe and offer free shipping between those online shops that are sponsored in this forum and therefore are allowed to be named.
> 
> Thanks.



Fasttech and lightake are both excellent. I'm friends with wallbuys, and there good, and I have coupon codes.


----------



## Manutfe (Nov 13, 2013)

Stefan said:


> I'm not for them, I'm just against stupidity. And they do fulfill all your requirements and they are a good shop. That's why I suggested them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you call "fulfill all my requirements" 8 weeks without receiving my order, without my money,no answers until yesterday, and with the only solution to accept another normal shipment of 4-6 weeks. And if i accept that i will lose my right to refund, because it will be more than 60 days since the payment order.

And you dare to say you are against stupidity? lol 
By the way I don't know you and you seem to take this so personal, I understand that you defend your own interests as I defend mine, but insulting it is not necessary and you seem to need it in every post. Wich says a lot about you.

I call sponsored those sites in the shop's forum because are the ones that pay to be there.

You might consider better shops whatever you want, but that is not my question. If you don't want to answer my question that's right, but don't confuse people answering to a question I didn't make. So I repeat my question:

Any recomendations of online shop's BETWEEN THOSE IN THE SHOP'S SUBFORUM that offer free shipment to Europe?? Thanks.


----------



## Username (Nov 13, 2013)

Manutfe said:


> So you call "fulfill all my requirements" 8 weeks without receiving my order, without my money,no answers until yesterday, and with the only solution to accept another normal shipment of 4-6 weeks. And if i accept that i will lose my right to refund, because it will be more than 60 days since the payment order.



Those weren't your requirements... These were:



> I would like you guys to advice me online stores for cubes that in your experience are efficient with shipments to Europe and offer free shipping between those online shops that are sponsored in this forum and therefore are allowed to be named.



E: 

You could've just taken the refund and then re-ordered. new 60 days AND new shipping...


----------

